# Found A Affordable Camera that works!



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

I Like Simple-Easy- Affordable -Tools Had my doubts but, I bought a VU-Rite camera.I know ridgid is the best but,in these reccession days and cut throat weekend warriors you better have a edge to compete.And paying 12,gs for a ridgid well its your call. for less then half of that this thing is a no brainer.Simple light weght aluminum stand.Then you go to radio shack and buy a cheap color screen to view. Anyway here is what I experienced. its a long story but I did need some work on it. Well I will admit you get what you pay for but in this case I called the people in Tenn were they make it and spoke with a Angela and was handeled with very personel attention and bottom Line the camera was taken care of no ifs buts excuses etc. Anyway I like it and for the $ I can go through a few for the price of one.Its not made in china,and you get to talk with real people-how unusuall is that! Oh,there in Kingsport Tenn.:thumbup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rainman said:


> I Like Simple-Easy- Affordable -Tools Had my doubts but, I bought a VU-Rite camera.I know ridgid is the best but,in these reccession days and cut throat weekend warriors you better have a edge to compete.And paying 12,gs for a ridgid well its your call. for less then half of that this thing is a no brainer.Simple light weght aluminum stand.Then you go to radio shack and buy a cheap color screen to view. Anyway here is what I experienced. its a long story but I did need some work on it. Well I will admit you get what you pay for but in this case I called the people in Tenn were they make it and spoke with a Angela and was handeled with very personel attention and bottom Line the camera was taken care of no ifs buts excuses etc. Anyway I like it and for the $ I can go through a few for the price of one.Its not made in china,and you get to talk with real people-how unusuall is that! Oh,there in Kingsport Tenn.:thumbup:


I have the Vu-Rite *love it* :thumbup: Easy to fix easy to maintain 2 year warrantee use any kind of monitor:thumbsup: You can't go wrong. Put it to work too can push all 200 feet worth every dime. Good people too.
Tell Angela I said hi. *USA made* :thumbsup:
Their like a small mom and pop shop with great service.
Even better when they switched from easycam they still honor the original warrantee that's customer service. For the money you can't beat it.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

guys Angela was very nice to me, I just could not swing it a month or so ago. But when I do get one it will be from them. I was so impressed with their systems.
Larry


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you use a locator on it? If so im sold


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Subscribed, to find out about the locator.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

